# drylok labled as harmful to fish - is it so?



## amit (Jun 30, 2015)

Quoting from drylok SDS (safety Data Sheet):
"Harmful to aquatic life with long lasting effects. "
Same warning applies to both "latex base drylok", and "drylok extreme".

So, is it really safe?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I have had fish that have been swimming in a tank with a drylok-sealed background for 8+ years. I know of several others who have used drylok on dozens of backgrounds.
The thing about safety data sheets is that if there is any negative effect they have to list it. Even if the negative effect only happens if you misuse the product. Let me give you an example:

Condition 1: You seal a background with drylok, let it cure for 48 hours, put it in the tank with fish.
Condition 2: You seal a background with drylok, let it cure for 10 seconds, put it in the tank with fish.

In condition 1, the fish are fine. In condition 2, the fish all get sick or die.

They have to list the possibility for condition 2 within the safety data sheet, because it could happen (even if it's accidentally or an intentional misuse of product).


----------



## amit (Jun 30, 2015)

Is there any difference, regarding fish safety/toxicity, between the "latex base" and the "extreme" versions?
I'm asking because Iall I find near my home is the "extreme" version.
I have read people say the "extreme" version is harmful, based on the SDS, while saying at the same time that "latex base" is safe, based on experience.

Has anyone ever used the "extreme" version?
Were the fish affected in any way?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not sure, I've only ever seen the latex version here. Maybe the extreme is a new product - so I can't vouch for that one.


----------



## amit (Jun 30, 2015)

Well, has anyone ever tried "DRYLOK EXTREME"?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I did a quick forum search and this question has been asked a few times but I didn't see anyone that has used it.

Their website does state that the 'Extreme' product uses "Incorporation of a green biocide helps the dry paint film resist mildew growth" so I don't think I would use it for aquarium purposes.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I could give another example of legalese thinking on those sheets. One company put their marine paint in a spray can. The marine paint has been tested safe for fish since it would be used in contact with fish-containing waters. The same paint in a can is not listed as fish safe because the testing would have to be done over again, costing way more than the added assurance would ever result in more sales.


----------

